# substrate change...



## serrasalmuss (Jul 31, 2009)

ok so i got some cool new substrate for my community tank but im afraid to change it out as the tank is almost perfect as far as perm. go..my problem is im starting to put plants in there and i only have a very thin layer of mixed gravel from the lfs..i got a bag of the 3m color quarts blue grade t for 20 bucks from the pool store and i want to use it as its more of a sand type (im sure you guys already know what it is but for explation sake) substrate..what would be the best way to change the substrate out as i have never done this with a established tank.......thanks in advance


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey there Serra , I assume your talking about POOL SAND ? thats what I had to change my tank over too.
What happen to me is when I removed all of the OLD substrate it removed too much beneficial bacteria
from my tank causing sort of a MINI CYCLE.

How Big Is your tank ? If You could change the Subsrate into Sand you might wanna borrow some extra
filter material off another tank if you have extra , if not dont worry.

Perhaps change it over to sand and wait about 1 week before feeding your fish again , thats to make sure
you dont throw off the Params like I did.

GL

Jon


----------



## serrasalmuss (Jul 31, 2009)

no not pool sand its not sand at all....here is the link....

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_U...ducts/Crystals/

what i have is the blue t grade...

the tank is 20 gallon tall,i have 2 filters one with a bio wheel and one without....

on a side note...19 views one response..this sight is not living up to the hype of being a plethora of info and nice people.....Ive only meet 3 nice people and the info is great most of the time a little unclear and confusing but alot of great info...

ps....thanks for the response crazeejon


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

There's a lot of info about this already floating around on the site. That's prolly why not to many people answered.

Just shut off the filters, then scoop it out with a rectangular piece of Tupperware, and to get the last little bit out use your gravel vac. Rinse the hell out of the new stuff and dump it in. If you wanna keep the cloudy water to a minimum try to get really close to the bottom of the tank before you dump it. When the water clears a bit you can turn your filters back on.

If your worried about a mini cycle, only pull the gravel out of one side of the tank. Then wait a few days or a week and repeat for the other side. The new sub can be added as soon as the second batch of old stuff is out.

Some people take the fish out while they change their substrate, but I didn't and nothing noticeable happened to them.

GL and hope you like the change


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

serrasalmuss said:


> no not pool sand its not sand at all....here is the link....
> 
> http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_U...ducts/Crystals/
> 
> ...


Dude, 19 views sounds like a lot, but when compared to how many people are on this site, it really ain't sh*t. You need to be patient and members will give you your responses.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

take the fish out, empty the tank...
tak eout the gravel out using a big net or a container..

i wouldnt do a substaint change without doing all that..
alotta work but...

its not like ur gunna do it every week. Take 4h outta ur wekend..


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

serrasalmuss said:


> no not pool sand its not sand at all....here is the link....
> 
> http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_U...ducts/Crystals/
> 
> ...


Thanks for that it but mine said quarts right on the bag :laugh: 
Its heavier than sand and their larger granuals which is a bonus


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Plowboy said:


> There's a lot of info about this already floating around on the site. That's prolly why not to many people answered.
> 
> Just shut off the filters, then scoop it out with a rectangular piece of Tupperware, and to get the last little bit out use your gravel vac. Rinse the hell out of the new stuff and dump it in. If you wanna keep the cloudy water to a minimum try to get really close to the bottom of the tank before you dump it. When the water clears a bit you can turn your filters back on.
> 
> ...


Plowboy has pretty much covered it all......


----------

